# Fliegenfischen mit normaler Rute?



## Trollwut (27. September 2013)

Stell mir das ganze Relativ einfach vor, hab aber absolut keine Ahnung vom Fliegenfischen.
Und zwar nich wirklich Fliegenfischen, sondern einfach Verschiedene Fliegen an der Dropshotmontage an ner normalen Spinnkombo. Das ganze dann auch einfach wien Spinner, Gufi o.ä. geführt. Forellen und Barsche wärn ein Ziel
Würde das so funktionieren oder red ich Unfug?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## EgonEcke (13. November 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit normaler Rute?*

Überleg nochmal oder ruh dich aus. 

Wenn du die Fliege an einem Seitenarm anbietest, dann gibt es das schon. Es nennt sich "Bottom Bouncing".


----------



## AGV Furrer (14. November 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit normaler Rute?*



Trollwut schrieb:


> oder red ich Unfug?


Was Du vorhast ist irgendwas - hat aber mit FLIEGENFISCHEN überhaupt nichts zu tun.


----------



## antonio (14. November 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit normaler Rute?*

welche köder du beim spinnfischen dropshot etc dran bindest ist doch wumpe.
klar kann man dliegen streamer etc nicht nur beim fliegenfischen verwenden.
nur fliegenfischen ist es dann nicht mehr.

antonio


----------



## pike-81 (14. November 2013)

Moinsen!
Du kannst alternativ zum Blei auch einen Spirolino oder eine Wasserkugel einsetzen. Das macht sogar die Verwendung von Trockenfliegen möglich.
Ist aber auch nichts Neues. 
Beim Fliegenfischen ist die Schnur das Wurfgewicht. An der Spinnrute brauchst Du einen entsprechenden Ersatz. 
Petri


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit normaler Rute?*

@Threadersteller,

Du hälst auf Deinem Avatar einen prächtigen Karpen in die Kamera.

Den hast du doch bestimmt mit dem richtigen Equipment (RodPod, Optonic´s, 2-Tlg. Karpfenrute, Boilie am Haar usw.) gefangen.

Vielleicht (und mit viel Glück) hättest du den aber auch mit einer alten Teleskoprute, einem Haselnuss-Faulenzer (Rutenauflage) und Teig-Köder fangen können.

Aber macht das richtig Spaß?

Genau so ist es mit dem Fliegenfischen. Nur mit dem richtigen Equipment (und das muß nicht mal teuer sein) und der richtigen Technik macht es Spaß mit der Fliege zu fischen. Und wenn du das erst mal gemacht hast, wirst du mir Recht geben und Deine anderen Angelsachen verschenken :q

Hau rein.......

Torsten


----------



## Andal (15. November 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit normaler Rute?*

Wenn ich mit treibender Pose und den Vorschriften folgend nicht mit Maden, sondern künstlichen Nymphen auf Äschen fische, dann betreibe ich "Fliegenfischen mit einer normalen Rute" und gleichzeitig praktiziere ich eine eigene, uralte und tradierte Methode. Warum immer nach einer "reinen Lehre" suchen, oder irgendwas dazu erklären. Vieles in der Angelfischerei, was wir heute als ganz normal ansehen, entspringt oft zufälligen Spielereien und Ideen.


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit normaler Rute?*

@Andal,

mit dieser Kombination würde ich mich aber nicht an einem "Fly-Only" Gewässer erwischen lassen.


----------



## Andal (15. November 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit normaler Rute?*

Das kommt ganz darauf an, was genau auf dem Erlaubnisschein steht.


----------



## fordfan1 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit normaler Rute?*

Ich fröhne dem "Trotting" mit ner Baitcaster anstatt ner Achsrolle,so what?

Ich hatte das Gerät daheim und habe es probiert,und siehe da es fängt |supergri

Jeder so wie er möchte und (finanziell) kann,seht das doch mal nicht so eng.


----------



## RF64 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit normaler Rute?*



Andal schrieb:


> Wenn ich mit treibender Pose und den Vorschriften folgend nicht mit Maden, sondern künstlichen Nymphen auf Äschen fische, dann betreibe ich "Fliegenfischen mit einer normalen Rute" und gleichzeitig praktiziere ich eine eigene, uralte und tradierte Methode. Warum immer nach einer "reinen Lehre" suchen, oder irgendwas dazu erklären. Vieles in der Angelfischerei, was wir heute als ganz normal ansehen, entspringt oft zufälligen Spielereien und Ideen.



Nein, Du betreibst damit kein Fliegenfischen. 

Die Flugangel (oder das Fliegenfischen) ist eine Gerätekombination bestehend aus einer speziellen Fliegenrute, Flugschnur und entsprechender Rolle. Mit Deiner Kombi würde ich nicht an ein Salmonidengewässer fischen gehen. Das gibt Ärger.

RF 64


----------



## Andal (16. November 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit normaler Rute?*



RF64 schrieb:


> Mit Deiner Kombi würde ich nicht an ein Salmonidengewässer fischen gehen. Das gibt Ärger.



Es sind ja auch alle Salmonidengewässer dieses Kontinents gleich und sie liegen auch alle dicht beeinander, oder!?


----------



## RF64 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit normaler Rute?*



Andal schrieb:


> Es sind ja auch alle Salmonidengewässer dieses Kontinents gleich und sie liegen auch alle dicht beeinander, oder!?





Ich verstehe nicht, was Du meinst.

Fakt ist, wenn Du mit Deiner "Flugkombi" an einem Gewässer fischen willst, welches als Fliegenfischergewässer ausgeschrieben ist, hast Du verloren. Deine Kombi hat nichts mit Flugangeln zu tun!

RF 64


----------



## Gardenfly (16. November 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit normaler Rute?*



RF64 schrieb:


> Mit Deiner Kombi würde ich nicht an ein Salmonidengewässer fischen gehen. Das gibt Ärger.
> 
> RF 64



in einigen gibts schon Ärger wenn eine Nassfliege dranhängt,in jeden Mischgewässer völlig OK ,viele kamen so zum Fliegenfischen.


----------



## RF64 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit normaler Rute?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> in einigen gibts schon Ärger wenn eine Nassfliege dranhängt,in jeden Mischgewässer völlig OK ,viele kamen so zum Fliegenfischen.



Von Nassfliegen habe ich noch nichts gehört und auch noch nichts gesehen. Was nicht heissen soll, dass es so was nicht gibt. Ich kenne aber Gewässer, da ist in einer bestimmten Zeit, meist November bis Mai, das fischen mit Streamer verboten.

RF 64


----------



## AGV Furrer (17. November 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit normaler Rute?*



RF64 schrieb:


> Von Nassfliegen habe ich noch nichts gehört und auch noch nichts gesehen.


Es ist völlig O.K. wenn Du keine Ahnung vom Fliegenfischen hast, was Du hier deutlich gezeigt hast.

Aber dann erspare Dir und dem Rest der Welt auch solche Äußerungen:


RF64 schrieb:


> Was nicht heissen soll, dass es so was nicht gibt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit normaler Rute?*

Bleibt doch cool und werdet nicht persönlich...

In Deutschland gibt's so viele verschiedene, mehr oder weniger unsinnige Fischereigesetze und dazu noch von jedem zweiten Bewirtschafter extra Regeln für sein Gewässer, oft auch noch unterschieden in Gastangler oder nicht, so dass man eh in  solchen Fällen den Bewirtschafter fragen sollte...

Zudem hatte der TE nicht nach diesen Regeln an den Gewässern gefragt, sondern ob man Fliegen auch an Dropshotmontagen etc. als Köder verwenden kann..


Dazu brauchts dann keine Oberlehrerbelehrungen, ob man das am einen Gewässer darf oder nicht - ist schlicht zu erfragen bei Kartenkauf.

Wie andere schon geschrieben haben:
Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten, die Fliege (ob trocken, nass, Nymphe oder Streamer) an den Fisch zu bringen, Dropshot ist da sicher nicht das Dümmste.

Wie auch Wasserkugel, Tirolerhölzl etc.

Und kann überall eingesetzt werden, wo es eben nicht verboten ist und wird erfolgreich auf viele Arten sein.


----------



## RF64 (17. November 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit normaler Rute?*



AGV Furrer schrieb:


> Es ist völlig O.K. wenn Du keine Ahnung vom Fliegenfischen hast, was Du hier deutlich gezeigt hast.
> 
> Aber dann erspare Dir und dem Rest der Welt auch solche Äußerungen:



Es ging in meinem Beitrag um das Verbot, mit Nassfliegen zu fischen. Ob ich Ahnung vom Fliegenfischen habe oder nicht, lasse ich mal außen vor, ich denke aber, dass ich in Bezug auf das Fliegenfischen mitreden kann. 

RF 64


----------

